
Five Corrections to The New York Times - surlyadopter
https://reich.hms.harvard.edu/five-corrections-new-york-times
======
greenyoda
Seems to be a follow-up to this, which was written two days earlier:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18960718](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18960718)

